# Whitch is better fo streaming audio



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it better to use my 360 or pc for .wav and .mp3 files streamed to my receiver?


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on the quality of the mp3/wav stream, I would probably go with a pc, since you can get a soundcard with a higher quality dac. Also, you have more flexibility in which programs you use for streaming. With a pc you have the ability to use software such as Winamp, which has a great selection of high-quality internet radio stations.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know what the 360 has for decoding but I can tell you that not all decoders are created equal and the quality from one mp3 player to the next is noticeable. I still have an old Nomad Jukebox that I upgraded the hard drive in to a 40gig and it sounds far better then my friends Ipod even though he uses a higher bitrate than I do, Im still using 60%vbr for all my mp3 files. (we have even compared the same track both at 160vbr)


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Doesn't matter if you can send a digital bitstream instead of analog. Which you should be able to. I wouldn't send an analog signal from either your XBOX 360 or PC if at all possible to avoid it.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats some good information, I haven Asus M2n32-sli deluxe with onboard sound max I can output spdif or fiber optic to my yamaha HTR 5760. Would the DAC in my receiver, media player, or sound card determin the sound quality ?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Since you're sending a digital signal out of your computer/XBOX, the only DACs being used would be in your receiver (digital to analog converter).


----------

